# Cub LT 1550 Hood cylinders



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

Hi, I'm looking for any help on buying Hood lift cylinders. E-Bay has some listed so low 13-20 dollars. Various online parts dealers want anywhere from $51 to $71 for one.
Not sure if low price ones are any good? Anyone tried with them with good results...Thanks for any help.


----------

